# Fresh Water Tank Drain?? Outback 21rs



## gmutt (May 9, 2007)

I recently bought a 2006 OUTBACK 21RS from a private party. In looking at the manual (which isn't worth a hoot) it mentions using the "low point drain" to drain the fresh water holding tank. However, there are no illustrations to show you where this is or what it looks like. I noticed there were a couple of flexible plastic tubes with screw caps on them underneath the trailer, between the black/gray water drain and the gray water drain handle. One tube looks like it has clear water in it - the other either dirty water or some darker semi-clear liquid. Is this (or these) the fresh water tank drain? If so, which one is the "low point drain"? I did call the previous owner - he told me that he doesn't remember ever putting fresh water in the holding tank - but the indicator light shows that the freshwater tank has some water in it??????


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

There should be a valve that you can twist to open. It should be near the end of the trailer towards the bumper. It is hard to spot if the black underbelly liner is sagging. That will drain the fresh water tank

Beerman


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The two up front by the black/gray tanks are low point drains, open a couple of faucets when you remove the plugs and the plumbing system will drain. The fresh water tank drain is near the back of the trailer.

Mike


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

We've got an '05 21 RS. If your is like ours there is a fresh water tank drain immediately behind the TT wheels on the driver's side of the trailer. We use that for draining the fresh tank after weekend use.

The two drains your speaking of are truely the "low point" drains. We open both to completely drain the fresh water system every fall. I find that they drain slower than the port behind the wheels. Strangely, if you open the front drains and turn on the water pump, they drain much faster. Be sure to stop the pump before you run dry. Hope that helps.

GenesRUs


----------



## gmutt (May 9, 2007)

GenesRUs said:


> We've got an '05 21 RS. If your is like ours there is a fresh water tank drain immediately behind the TT wheels on the driver's side of the trailer. We use that for draining the fresh tank after weekend use.
> 
> The two drains your speaking of are truely the "low point" drains. We open both to completely drain the fresh water system every fall. I find that they drain slower than the port behind the wheels. Strangely, if you open the front drains and turn on the water pump, they drain much faster. Be sure to stop the pump before you run dry. Hope that helps.
> 
> GenesRUs


Thanks everyone - I finally found the tank drain -- it was sort of hidden by the bottom cover.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi gmut
















to Outbackers!

The drain is not easy to find, but once you do find it, you'll wonder how you missed it. Our dealer couldn't even tell me where it was







On our 28krs, I have to lie down on the ground and slide under the rear bumper to get to the drain and turn the little white plastic "sea-cock" valve.

Enjoy your "new" 21rs and Happy Camping,


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

gmutt said:


> I recently bought a 2006 OUTBACK 21RS from a private party. In looking at the manual (which isn't worth a hoot) it mentions using the "low point drain" to drain the fresh water holding tank. However, there are no illustrations to show you where this is or what it looks like. I noticed there were a couple of flexible plastic tubes with screw caps on them underneath the trailer, between the black/gray water drain and the gray water drain handle. One tube looks like it has clear water in it - the other either dirty water or some darker semi-clear liquid. Is this (or these) the fresh water tank drain? If so, which one is the "low point drain"? I did call the previous owner - he told me that he doesn't remember ever putting fresh water in the holding tank - but the indicator light shows that the freshwater tank has some water in it??????


Just a bit of (unsolicited) advice -

If the previous owner doesn't remember ever putting any fresh water in the holding tank, and if one of the low point drain lines appears to have a dark liquid in it, but the sensors show there is some water in the tank, I'd be sure to thoroughly sanitize the tank and the entire freshwater system. I'd probably do that anyway, but just wanted to be sure you know.

Also, I'd drain the low-point tubes and run some of the sanitized water through them, too. No telling how long that water has been sitting in them and they could serve as a point of contamination if the water in them is bad.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mikes observation and advice is VERY good.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Definitely flush and then sanitize your entire water system. The liquid in the low point drain should only be water and clear. I would suggest opening the fresh water drain and flushing the tank first with lots of water. Then hook up a hose to the trailer, remove the low point drains and flush the rest of the system. Then reinstall the low point drain caps and run water through all 4 faucets. Then follow the directions in the manual on how to sanitize the sytem. This should head off and problems.
Also as you have already probably figured out the 2006's only have a cap on the fresh water drain. You can buy a 1/2 threaded pvc gate valve at any hardware store and it should screw onto the threads were the cap is now. You may have to scrape away a bit of the foam insulaton from around the hole in the bottom cover and use some plumbers tape on the threads.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

I think I saw your post on the 'other' site. Glad you found us!


----------

